# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL - Tte la premire

## zoom61

*SQL
Tte la premire*
**



> Dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, le pouvoir vient des donnes, mais la cl de la russite, c'est le pouvoir que vous avez sur les donnes. SQL - Tte la premire vous emmne au cur du langage SQL. Vous apprendrez d'abord la syntaxe des requtes simples  l'aide de INSERT et de SELECT et, peu  peu, vous pourrez effectuer des manipulations plus complexes, telles que relier vos tables, rcuprer vos donnes, scuriser vos tables. Lorsque vous refermerez ce livre, vous aurez non seulement compris comment concevoir et crer des bases de donnes efficaces, mais requtes, jointures et normalisation n'auront plus de secrets pour vous. Vous manipulerez les donnes comme un pro et serez le matre de vos donnes. Votre temps est bien trop prcieux pour passer des heures  vous injecter de force de nouveaux concepts dans le cerveau. L'approche des auteurs est axe sur la pdagogie, les concepts s'appuient sur des images et des exercices ludiques. Tout ce qui augmente votre activit crbrale est mis en uvre afin que vous mmorisiez facilement les points cruciaux. L'heure est venue de vous plonger dans SQL tte la premire !
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------


## GatoW

Bonjour, j'ai vu que vous mentionnez ce livre en sql, apres avoir essay  de lire plusieurs livres pour m'initier aux bases de donnes  c'est de loin le livre le mieux expliqu  que j'ai pu lire ! Il va pas en profodeur dans les sujets prcis,  mais si vous debutez ce n'est peut etre pas la chose la plus recherch!  Et donc je le recommande vivement aux personnes qui debutent en sql !

----------

